# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  History in HL Bay

## vietnamtravel

Vietnam has a history of 4,000 years with many ups and downs. In the 2nd century BC, China invaded Vietnam, beginning 1,000 years of domination. In 938, the first independent feudal dynasty of Vietnam was established. In 1858, French troops attacked Danang, opening a colonial period of almost 100 years. On Sep. 2nd, 1945, President Ho Chi Minh declared Vietnam?s independence. However, in 1956, the Vietnam War broke out with American involvement. In 1973, US troops were withdrawn and the country was reunified on April 30 th, 1975. Since then, Vietnam has enjoyed independence and entered a new era of development and global economic integration.

----------

